# Long Beach Votes 2/3/2009



## Herfus_Maximus (May 21, 2008)

Just a quickie from an email I got from BigDaddy's in Long Beach, Ca. Copy/pasting
If you got a minute, you may save some B&M's!

Big Daddy's Cigars
5844 East Naples Plaza
Long Beach, CA
(562) 433-2700
www.bigdaddyscigars.com​ Hopefully I Got Your Attention With the header of my email, so please read on.
To everyone who came into the shop and sent out the needed emails, thank you very, very much. However, I now need everyone's help today...Not Tomorrow, but today please. The Long Beach City Council is voting Tuesday, on an admendement which we need to keep your cigar lounges open, without it, THERE WILL BE NO MORE SMOKING ALLOWED IN THE SHOPS. Your voice is important now more than ever. Here's what to do:
Below are THREE documents . One is for Long Beach residents, Two is for non-Long Beach residents, Three is a list of the council members, and their email address'. Go into your personal email account and open a new email. Copy the body of the document into the body of your email (either ONE or TWO depending on where you live). Where you see blanks, pleae fill in the appropriate information. Email each of the council members. If you live in Long Beach and do not know your representative, use district #3, that's where shop is 
If you feel you need to add other thoughts and comments, please, please keep them VERY professional and polite and short. We are encouraged by Council's support up to today and we don't want to lose any of it.
#1 Hello, <insert councilmember's name>
My name is <insert> and I live in the <insert> district in the City of Long Beach and I am just emailing to thank you for your previous support of amending the cigar ordinance to allow adults the choice to smoke cigars in cigar lounges if they so choose. When this law was originally written, smokers were encouraged to go outside, now that smoking has been banned from outdoor places, we would appreciate the basic human right to allow aficionado's who enjoy cigar smoking a safe haven to enjoy their cigar and congregate together away from the general public. We ask you to support the new ordinance on Tuesday, February 3rd. Thank you again for all you do for the residents and businesses of Long Beach.
Sincerely,
#2 My name is <insert> I live in the City of <insert> I travel to Long Beach to support the local businesses. I appreciate your previous support of amending the cigar ordinance that allows adults to smoke in cigar lounges. When this law was originally written, smokers were encouraged to go outside, now that smoking has been banned from outdoor places, we would appreciate the basic human right to allow aficionado's who enjoy cigar smoking a safe haven to enjoy their cigar and congregate together away from the general public. We ask you to support the new ordinance on Tuesday, February 3rd. Thank you again for all you do for the residents and businesses of Long Beach. 
#3 1st District - Vacant
2nd District - Councilwoman Suja Lowenthal - [email protected] - (562) 570-6684 (SUPPORTER)
3rd District - Councilman Gary DeLong - [email protected] - (562) 570-6300 (SUPPORTER)
4th District - Councilman Patrick O-Donnell - [email protected] - 562.570.6918 (SUPPORTER)
5th District - Councilwoman Gerrie Schipske - [email protected] - (562) 570-6932 (OPPONENT)
6th District - Councilman Dee Andrews - [email protected] - (562) 570-6816 (SUPPORTER)
7th District - Councilwoman Tonia Reyes-Uranga - [email protected] - (562) 570-6139 (SUPPORTER)
8th District - Councilwoman Rae Gabelich - [email protected] - (562) 570-6685
(UNDECIDED)
9th District - Councilman Val Lerch - [email protected] - (562) 570-6137 (SUPPORTER)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT, WITHOUT IT WE COULD LOSE ANOTHER ONE OF OUR PERSONAL FREEDOM CHOICES', IT'S THAT SIMPLE. TOM at Big Daddys


----------

